# Hello, Pen forum members



## jhm3 (Aug 30, 2007)

I just found the pen forum today, and reading some of the threads inspired me to dig up some old watch & pen pictures I thought you all might enjoy.

Before anyone gets startled, yes, I do know that they are ballpoints! :-x I used to use FP's but BP's are much more practical for me to use at work. Hope this does not offend. Maybe some of you could persuade me to give FP's another try. 

Here goes...

*Seamaster and Cross Ion*









*Seamaster and Cross Century II*









*TAG 6000 and Waterman Phileas*









*Datejust and MB Meisterstuck Classic (Au)*









*Explorer and MB Classic Meisterstuck (Pt)*









*GST and Waterman Expert II*









I have a few more pens but don't have any pictures of them at the moment. I also have some antique Speedball art pens in a display case in my office. If anyone is interested in seeing more pics, please let me know and I will be happy to post more when I get the chance.

Cheers

Jim


----------



## 04lund2025 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you Jim for posting the pictures so far. I am not offended at all very nice collection. Please feel free and post more pictures when you have the time.

Sandra


----------



## AndyC (May 9, 2006)

Very good photo's of your watches and pens. Any hints on the kit you used and the settings.
Best regards
Andy


----------



## BlueSi_425 (Mar 6, 2006)

Great pictures thank you for sharing them with us.


Cheers 
Brian.


----------



## jhm3 (Aug 30, 2007)

04lund2025 said:


> Thank you Jim for posting the pictures so far. I am not offended at all very nice collection. Please feel free and post more pictures when you have the time.
> 
> Sandra


Thank you very much, Sandra. I will post some more pics when I get a chance.

Jim


----------



## jhm3 (Aug 30, 2007)

AndyC said:


> Very good photo's of your watches and pens. Any hints on the kit you used and the settings.
> Best regards
> Andy


Thanks, Andy. Nothing special about the photo kit used to take those pics...3.2 mp Pentax Optio 330GS in macro mode on a small tripod. I accidently dropped that camera onto the hardwood floor last summer and subsequently replaced it with a Canon S3 IS. I'll shoot some pics of my other pens with the Canon and post them when time permits.

Jim


----------



## Kool Cat (Feb 11, 2006)

Lovely watch and pen collection Jim. I am so envious! I just hope that i will be able to get back mine from my beautiful bride soon. Cheers!


----------



## jhm3 (Aug 30, 2007)

BlueSi_425 said:


> Great pictures thank you for sharing them with us.
> 
> Cheers
> Brian.


Thank you, Brian, glad you enjoyed them.

Jim


----------



## jhm3 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kool Cat said:


> Lovely watch and pen collection Jim. I am so envious! I just hope that i will be able to get back mine from my beautiful bride soon. Cheers!


Thanks for your kind words, Kool Cat. Did your wife send your pens and watches out for cleaning? :-d

Jim


----------



## hieu omega seamaster (Aug 17, 2010)

I use more ballpoints Thank you Jim for posting the pictures from far Very good photo's of your pens collection very nice God Bless
Best regards
Hieu Nguyen


jhm3 said:


> I just found the pen forum today, and reading some of the threads inspired me to dig up some old watch & pen pictures I thought you all might enjoy.
> 
> Before anyone gets startled, yes, I do know that they are ballpoints! :-x I used to use FP's but BP's are much more practical for me to use at work. Hope this does not offend. Maybe some of you could persuade me to give FP's another try.
> 
> ...


----------

